# Sedevacantism



## Scott (Mar 8, 2007)

As you may know, former Presbyterian minister Gerry Matatics converted to Catholicism several years ago and eventually landed in the strange world of Traditional Catholicism, which holds that that the current Benedict is an antipope, Vatican II is an invalid robber council, and other things. Here is an article on his arguments. To think, he left protestantism for this.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 8, 2007)

Didn't Bahnsen once refer to GM's position as a kind of "protestant" Catholicism? I think he basically told him he was arguing for the RC and thinking like the protestant he used to be. I don't know if this is _more_ or _less_ of that.

But most RCs today mock such men for being "more catholic than the pope." And in this case (since according to sv's like GM, there is no pope, and the see is vacant) they are spot-on. GM _*is*_ more catholic than the pope. Ho ho, how bizzare!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 8, 2007)

Ladies and gentleman: the seemless and united Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe Dr. Bahnsen said he was arguing like a "Presbyterian Catholic", since he denied that any tradition wasn't primarily derived from Scripture. What a strange man, I say.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 9, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Ladies and gentleman: the seemless and united Roman Catholic Church.



It seems I see a seam or so.


----------



## javajedi (Mar 9, 2007)

Who made him Pope? Or Uber-Pope?

No, really. If the teachings of the RC church, lead by the pope, defines truth how can anyone ever criticize it? By definition they are always right.

So, by what authority does he stand as judge of the RC church and the pope?
By what standard?

Seems like his own actions here prove that the claim of the RC church is invalid.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2007)

turmeric said:


> It seems I see a seam or so.



Indeed, sew it seams!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 9, 2007)

turmeric said:


> It seems I see a seam or so.





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Indeed, sew it seams!



...with sea shells on a sea shore no doubt.


----------



## etexas (Mar 9, 2007)

I actually read about a group like who took it a step further I think they are in Washington, (not sure, need to check), anyway this cat thinks he is the REAL Pope, gets better......it is him one follower who he made a Cardinal, another an Archbishop, and a few priests. Outside of that this group has like 15 or 20 communicants. I have to find that again, it was a while back. If I can find it and a link I will try to put that up. It is......strange.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 9, 2007)

I investigated some things regarding the Traditional Catholics and Old Catholics etc. When it comes down to brass tacks, they're as split as many of the micro "split-p" denoms.

So much for a united Catholic church.


----------



## Peter (Mar 9, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I actually read about a group like who took it a step further I think they are in Washington, (not sure, need to check), anyway this cat thinks he is the REAL Pope, gets better......it is him one follower who he made a Cardinal, another an Archbishop, and a few priests. Outside of that this group has like 15 or 20 communicants. I have to find that again, it was a while back. If I can find it and a link I will try to put that up. It is......strange.



Will the real Anti-Christ please stand up?


----------

